# Game Thread: 76ers VS Indiana Pacers



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*January 31, 2005 – 7:00PM (EST)

Philadelphia 76ers (20-23) VS Indiana Pacers (20-22)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*
 

 

*Season Series:* Sixers lead season series 2-0


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Will Iverson finally be back? If so, then I expect another Sixers win over these guys. Let's sweep them this season.

If Iverson isn't back then I predict a five point win with Willie Green leading the way.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

at this time our team have moral . i see the last 2 games of the pacers and they show they can lose against us but it would be a tough game as always indy hes,jermaine oneal is playing really great and i hope dalembert can D him or foster who dont play great bbal and the others tinsley is playing good in assits , miller is always a good shooter.
but lets hope they can win that game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

When is Iverson going to be back for you guys?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> When is Iverson going to be back for you guys?


He should definitely be back tomorrow night. Now if he does, we have to hold out hope the rest of the team brings their high level of play they had last night.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

This should be a blowout win for the Sixers as the Pacers attempt 30 or perhaps 40 three-pointers and make about ten of them.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

This could be a danger game for us. Pacers are just on a bad streak right now, they def got the team to give us a good beating.

But with AI back, I hope the intensity dosent drop, maybe too many 76ers depend on AI thats y we loss often without him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Asked after Saturday night's victory over the Mavericks in Dallas whether he would play tonight against the Indiana Pacers at the Wachovia Center, Sixers guard Allen Iverson replied, "Yeah, I'm playing."
> 
> Iverson said he could have played Saturday night. He warmed up about an hour before the game and still had some pain in his shoulder, but wanted to go.
> 
> "I definitely could have played," he said. "I really thought I could. But honestly, I'm glad I didn't. My soldiers did everything they could."


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> So far this season, the Sixers have been the team looking up, the David knocking off the Goliath. And rightly so. When you’re 20-23, good teams will take you lightly.
> 
> That’s one reason it’s hard to understand how the Sixers, who have good wins this season over Seattle, Miami and now Dallas, have failed to go forward after those wins.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

The Atlantic Division Is All Yours Philly...
Nobody Can Take It From You, I Though The Raptors Can... But Not Anymore!

Lets Go AI

Kyle Went 5-7 From 3PT Today!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> The Atlantic Division Is All Yours Philly...
> Nobody Can Take It From You, I Though The Raptors Can... But Not Anymore!
> 
> ...


I saw in the box scores. Kill me when I think of how the Nets sold him for basically .5 million, not even enough to pay for half of Harris' buyout last year.

Oh yeah, you'll hear me ***** about it for a while guys...

-Petey


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw in the box scores. Kill me when I think of how the Nets sold him for basically .5 million, not even enough to pay for half of Harris' buyout last year.
> ...


 Sorry about that bro....if we didn't need Korver so badly I'd kinda feel you !


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- Allen Iverson has no problem passing up a potential winning shot when he knows the ball is going to Kyle Korver.
> 
> Korver made a go-ahead jumper with 6.5 seconds left, and Iverson returned from a three-game absence to score 27 points in the Philadelphia 76ers' 89-88 victory over the Indiana Pacers on Monday night.
> 
> ...


LINK

I haven't had the chance to watch the game yet, but I'll try to get it in when I get up in the morning. I'll respond with my thoughts.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

now it looks like korver is a guy that now can assume the big moments , against NO he make that thing yesterday make another , hes rookie but he start to show some great potential and more important then that is that sixers are first again and won the game .


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

He's been a terrific clutch shooter this year... how many buzzer beater did he have already? He sent couple of games to overtimes... Won 2 for us already... Is already one fo the Top5 3poit shooters in the league(at least i think so)...

How many will he ask for in the offseason?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> He's been a terrific clutch shooter this year... how many buzzer beater did he have already? He sent couple of games to overtimes... Won 2 for us already... Is already one fo the Top5 3poit shooters in the league(at least i think so)...
> 
> How many will he ask for in the offseason?


I think he will get the full MLE as Daniels a far far inferior player happened to get the same last year.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think he will get the full MLE as Daniels a far far inferior player happened to get the same last year.
> 
> -Petey


If it takes the full MLE to keep Korver, I'm willing. He's a lot more important to the Sixers' future success than Willie Green.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> If it takes the full MLE to keep Korver, I'm willing. He's a lot more important to the Sixers' future success than Willie Green.


He is, but don't short Green. I think he could be another Aaron McKie for them if he stays. He won't be the same three point threat, but he's a great sub for Iverson, and he can be a force off the bench.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

ok .. how come Willie Green did not play that game ???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> If it takes the full MLE to keep Korver, I'm willing. He's a lot more important to the Sixers' future success than Willie Green.


Is Willie Green a FA too? Or are you meaning that if the 76ers retain Korver, they can trade Green?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Is Willie Green a FA too? Or are you meaning that if the 76ers retain Korver, they can trade Green?
> 
> -Petey


Green's a FA too, I'm just saying if it came to it I'm willing to let Green go to secure the return of Korver.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Green's a FA too, I'm just saying if it came to it I'm willing to let Green go to secure the return of Korver.


In the end, there is no reason to feel sorry for either, Green will get him money too. Some team will take a chance on the guy as he has shown he can play. Krover has just been more consistent right?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> In the end, there is no reason to feel sorry for either, Green will get him money too. Some team will take a chance on the guy as he has shown he can play. Krover has just been more consistent right?
> 
> -Petey


I think if the Sixers don't bring Green back, he'll get a chance somewhere else. He'd actually be a better fit on a team that has a pure PG, and just allows Willie to come off the bench and be an attacker offensively. O'Brien makes the mistake of trying to have Green run the offense when it's obvious he's not capable of playing PG.

Though I'm not sure how much pay he's going to get in the offseason. Of course, I'm saying all this but King said he wants to bring back the three young FAs (Korver, Green, Dalembert) I'm just mentioning this in case Korver requires the full MLE, and Green doesn't want the LLE.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I think if the Sixers don't bring Green back, he'll get a chance somewhere else. He'd actually be a better fit on a team that has a pure PG, and just allows Willie to come off the bench and be an attacker offensively. O'Brien makes the mistake of trying to have Green run the offense when it's obvious he's not capable of playing PG.


And who would you rather have at point guard when Iverson's out? Kevin Ollie can come off the bench, but starting him is a disaster.

Since O'Brien doesn't like them Green and AI together, they should try to trade him in a Robinson deal for a shooting PF,


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> And who would you rather have at point guard when Iverson's out? Kevin Ollie can come off the bench, but starting him is a disaster.


I'd rather have Salmons play PG when Iverson's not playing since he does a much better job setting things up than Green.



> Since O'Brien doesn't like them Green and AI together, they should try to trade him in a Robinson deal for a shooting PF,


I have a hard time seeing anything happen, unless everyone's bluffing it doesn't look like there's really any shooting PFs being dangled out there that we can get.


----------

